# Andiamo!



## ste.sta

Buongiorno a tutti!

Nel doppiaggio di film stranieri sento sempre l'espressione "andiamo!" usata come locuzione pragmatica per esortare qualcuno a fare qualcosa (es. _Andiamo, a me puoi dirlo, siamo amici da tanti anni!_) e mi chiedo: ma c'è davvero qualcuno in Italia che lo dice?   
Voglio dire, so che è una locuzione attestata (vedi De Mauro), ma io non l'ho mai usata né sentita. Dalle mie parti (Bergamo) "dai!" va per la maggiore; meno usato, ma comunque comune, è "su!".
Forse "andiamo!" ha un impiego regionale che io non conosco?

Vi ringrazio per il contributo che vorrete dare!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ste.sta said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Dalle mie parti (Bergamo) "dai!" va per la maggiore; meno usato, ma comunque comune, è "su!".



In effetti noi diciamo "dai, osti!", ma credo che "andiamo!" sia più italiano e meno dialettale.


----------



## ste.sta

A parte "osti" su cui non c'è dubbio , 
"dai!" è attestato (sempre De Mauro) con la stessa accezione di "andiamo!", quindi credo che non sia dialettale. La mia curiosità è di sapere se "andiamo!" appartiene veramente al frasario quotidiano di qualcuno.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Che cosa vuol dire "locuzione" ?
Gratzeyai


----------



## gabrigabri

Alex_Murphy said:


> Che cosa vuol dire "locuzione" ?
> Gratzeyai




s.f.
1 TS ling. ⇒*polirematica* | CO estens., frase, espressione | modo di dire, frase idiomatica 


A me "andiamo!" risulta naturale quanto "dai!!". Anche se potrebbe essere tradotto dall'inglese...


----------



## Lello4ever

In effetti non è troppo frequente, ma mi capita di dirlo.


----------



## Necsus

ste.sta said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Nel doppiaggio di film stranieri sento sempre l'espressione "andiamo!" usata come locuzione pragmatica per esortare qualcuno a fare qualcosa (es. _Andiamo, a me puoi dirlo, siamo amici da tanti anni!_) e mi chiedo: ma c'è davvero qualcuno in Italia che lo dice?


Da "operatore del settore" posso dirti che il motivo per cui si sente tanto spesso nei doppiaggi è che traduce l'inglese 'come on', frequentissimo in film e telefilm americani.


----------



## ste.sta

Lo so, lo so, grazie Necsus!  Mi chiedevo solo se anche voi lo usate, visto che a me è così estraneo. Tutto qui!


----------



## valy822

Sì, lo uso ma non spesso.


----------



## Necsus

ste.sta said:


> Lo so, lo so, grazie Necsus!  Mi chiedevo solo se anche voi lo usate, visto che a me è così estraneo. Tutto qui!


Immaginavo che l'avessi notato, ma volevo dire che secondo me è usato solo (o quantomeno in misura maggiore) nei doppiaggi per questo motivo. Francamente io nel quotidiano non lo uso. Neanche nei dialoghi, in realtà, proprio perché non mi è familiare, e oltretutto perché non copre affatto bene il labiale di _c'mon_.


----------



## Madina83

Ciao!!
Sinceramente non uso mai dire ANDIAMO, ma solo ed esclusivamente DAI.
E credo sia una cosa comune in tutta Italia. 
Mari


----------



## bubu7

Andiamo D), ragazzi, non esageriamo! 
Si tratta di un'accezione comune del verbo, diffusa nel parlato, nello scritto e con molti esempi nella nostra tradizione letteraria (anche precedente all'invenzione del cinematografo).


----------



## Madina83

Certo, è molto usato nei vari testi letterari, cinematografici, etc. Ma non mi sembra sia molto usato (a parer mio ovviamente) nella lingua parlata.


----------



## irene.acler

Dalle mie parti si usa "dai" senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## ste.sta

Grazie Madina 83, mi conforti! Mi piacerebbe sentire un bambino (non al cinema, ovviamente) implorare la mamma: "Andiamo, mamma, comprami quel giocattolo!"


----------



## Madina83

Ma secondo me in tutta Italia...
Ho girato molto e ho amici provenienti da diverse città, ma non ho mai sentito dire "andiamo".


----------



## Madina83

Infatti...mi farebbe ridere solo a immaginarlo. Non sarebbe naturale, sembrerebbe costruito.


----------



## valy822

In effetti, è abbastanza raro rispetto al comunissimo "dai" ma a volte lo si sente ancora, almeno a Napoli.


----------



## sabrinita85

A me suona naturale "andiamo" solo perché lo sento nei film! 

Io uso "*dai*" e "*su*", e a volte tutti e due insieme! 

"Andiamo" lo uso solo per dire "evvai".


----------



## bale84

Andiamo lo uso ogni tanto, molto meno di dai...e di daje !!


----------



## sabrinita85

bale84 said:


> Andiamo lo uso ogni tanto, molto meno di dai...e di daje !!


Ah giusto!
Mi ero dimenticata che uso '*andiamo*', oltre a dire 'evvai', anche per dire 'daje'!


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Andiamo D), ragazzi, non esageriamo!
> Si tratta di un'accezione comune del verbo, diffusa nel parlato, nello scritto e con molti esempi nella nostra tradizione letteraria (anche precedente all'invenzione del cinematografo).


Nel sottoscrivere bubu7 (neanche stessimo trattando di "orsù"...), direi che per quel che mi riguarda un
"Andiamo, va'." è comunissimo.

Così non credo che sia una traduzione dall'americano lo " 'Ndemo, su!" veneto, o uno "Iammeninni!" campano...

Mio contributo sinonimi per il nostro "Andiamo!":
"Forza!"
"Dai", "E dai", "Eddài"
"E allora!"
"E' l'ora!"
"Presto!"
"Sbrighiamoci", "Sbrigarsi", "Sbrìgati"
"Spicciamoci", "Spicciarsi", "Spìcciati", 
"Alé, alé" (che però sento più come un prestito)
"Un due tre... via!"
"Si parte!", "Partenza!"
"Muoviamoci!", "Muoversi!", "Muoviti!"
"Diamoci una mossa", "Diamoci la mossa", "Datti una mossa", "Datti la mossa" (gergale, abbastanza recente)
...

tutti eventualmente preceduti o seguiti da uno o più 
"Su!".

Del beneamato veneto è "Destrìgate!", con direi più una nota di "sbrogliarsi" che di affrettarsi, rispetto all'italiano "sbrigarsi".

Ricordando infine come un "Come on!" inglese può avere anche altre valenze, ad esempio quella dei nostri
"Ma va'?!", "Ma che dici?", "Ma via!", "Ma suvvia!",
oppure dell' "Evvìa!" nel senso di "E che ci vuole?!",
dico bene?
Per non dire che un "E' il momento!" può ben essere espresso in inglese giusto da un "Let's go!" ("Andiamo!").


----------

